# DSl Punkt zu Punkt



## Praios (15 Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
für unseren Betrieb suche ich so eine Art DSL-Modem mit welchem ich über eine eigene Telefonleitung von 300m Länge eine schnelle Verbindung unserer Netzwerke ermöglichen kann.
VPN über Internet, Richtfunk etc. kommen nicht in Frage.

Vielleicht habt ihr eine Idee. 

Gruss
Mathias


----------



## Schnitzel (15 Dezember 2010)

Hallo.

Was für eine Leitung ist da verlegt? Wieviele Doppeladern (DA) stehen zur Verfügung?

Viele Grüße Michael


----------



## Praios (15 Dezember 2010)

Das ist ein normales Telefonerdkabel, frei sind ca. 30 Paare.
Gruss Mathias


----------



## knabi (15 Dezember 2010)

https://www.f-u-w.de/Hersteller/A-C...SL-Netzwerk-Extender-Anwendereinheit-fuw.html

Gruß

Holger


----------



## thomass5 (15 Dezember 2010)

... da könnte man versuchen eine normale Ethernetverbindung drüber laufen zu lassen. Gigabit wirds warscheinlich nicht werden (Länge).

Thomas


----------



## kingmoppel (15 Dezember 2010)

Suche mal nach SHDSL Modems

Gibt es von vielen Herstellern.
Hab sowas bis ca. 10KM mit ca. 10 Mbit über 4 Adern laufen.

 Hersteller sind z.b.

Allied Telesyn
Allnet
Blackbox 
etc.

gruß Kingmoppel


----------



## Schnitzel (15 Dezember 2010)

Ich würde auch erstmal Ethernet ausprobieren.
Sollte stabil laufen bei 100MBit.
Habt ihr ein Meßgerät für next, fext und Dämpfung?

Grüße


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (15 Dezember 2010)

Da hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht, WENN:

Ist die Leitung schon mit irgendwas belegt?
Ist die Leitung Abgeschirmt?

Ich würde da auch einfach mal Stecker dranmachen und Probieren.
(Ich hatte sowas ähnliches schon mal mit einem Profibus am laufen, war alles weit ausserhalb der spezifikation, lief aber doch problemlos!  )

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Praios (15 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
Thema erledigt,Knabi sein Tipp ist perfekt...
Danke an alle 
Gruss
Mathias


----------



## Markus (15 Dezember 2010)

also klassischen ethernet (ach 100mbit) wir auf 300m sehr sicher nicht mehr gehen, da ist nicht der widerstand oder die schirmung das problem sondern die signallaufzeit...


ethernet auf 2-draht umsetzer gibts wie sand am mehr.
devolo baut sowas zb auch.

theoretisch kannst du auch zwei billige DLAN (ethernet über stromkabel) geräte nehmen. die gehen auch so 200-300m. und sind nichts anders, wenn du anstelle von N und L zwei normale drähte nimmst (und die spannungsversorgung anders aufbaust) hast du auch die längere reichweite weil das störende netz weg ist...


----------

